
Steam on Linux Hits 1800 Games Available - jjuhl
https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=1800-Steam-Linux-Games
======
AndrewUnmuted
Ever since buying the new Counter-Strike title for Linux, I've re-discovered
my obsessive love for FPS games. Everything runs so nicely. As a mid-20s young
professional with a penchant for cannabis, this does not bode well. So glad I
don't need to be a WINE-o, at least.

